# Video editing / Gaming PC



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok guys, it's time for a new build. The machine will serve two purposes:
- Primary: Video editing
- Secondary: Gaming - run anything maxxed out - @ 1080p / 1440p

Basic concept is:
- slightly overclocked CPU and Ram (XMP @ 2400/2666?)
- spacious case with a decent cooling solution(s)
- space for 2x3.5 HDDs and 5x2.5 SSDs
- Single Graphics (with potential to increase to SLI x2 in the future if
needed)
- I would also like to use Intel for this build

So after a few days of research I came up with the following spec:
- Corsair Carbide-series-air-540 (towers simply don't cut it for me)
- Corsair HX850i Full Modular 850W 80+ Platinum
- MSI X99A GAMING 7 LGA2011-3
- Corsair Vengeance Lpx Red 32gb x4 2400 mhz CL14 (would 2666 be better?,
is there dependency CPU/overclocking-wise?)
- Intel i7-5820K
- Cooling: Corsair h110 280mm + whatever is included with the case
- Nvidia EVGA GTX980 Ti Hybrid (with the additional water cooling radiator
bit, plenty of space in this case so why not)
- NZXT Mesh Fan controller (no need for high fan speeds when PC is not
doing anything)

What do you think? Anything you would change?


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*First of all; that motherboard has five 4-pin fan headers, with splitter cables you can have heck load of fans in there. You don't need a fan controller.

If you swap the PSU for a XFX, Seasonic or Antec unit, it'll go down a lot better. Also if you're thinking about going SLI in the future, you'll want a bit more power than that.

To address the cooling as a whole; depending on how the fans on the H110 and 980Ti Hyrbid are configured, you could be blowing an awful lot of hot air into a very small case. You'll need a few fans to counteract that. 
If you had two intakes on the front, mounted the 980Ti Hybrid's radiator on the rear fan mount in exhaust, and the H110 on the top in exhaust as well, that wouldn't be so bad.

I'm not going to comment on the storage, I'm sure you have a valid reason why you need 5 SSDs, but I never had. (But I don't do too much video editing either)


*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is quite overkill, you don't need this much power.

I would recommend changing the PSU as well. You'll want something reliable for this system.

Why five SSDs?

How much are you looking to spend total?


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tom, Masterchief - many thanks for your replies.

1. Cooling - I agree, the front would serve as intake (2-3 fans, ensuring
enough air is being sucked into the case), and the h110 + graphics hybrid
cooler would serve as exhausts.

2. PSU wise, how much power would you recommend (if I was to run SLI x2 in
the future)? Any specific model you can recommend?

3. Drives.

First of all I have a few lying around so why not utilise them?

Secondly - the projects and media drive (where you store your source
files) is supposed to be your fastest drive (non system), so a raid 0 of 2
SSDs will do just nicely (in case I will need to deal with 4K in the
future).

Next, a separate cache drive (the faster, the better), yet another ssd,
unless I could use an m.2? But these tend to have slow write speeds (?)

Next - scratch disk, I suppose I could use a normal HDD for this, but hey
- already have them SSDs laying around 

Oh wait - systems and programs - another ssd 

Aaaand data - 2x 2tb HDD (in raid 1 perhaps, don't know if I will need
that yet).

I'd prefer for this to be "overkill" rather than "underkill", I have saved
a few bucks a few times in the past and regreted it later..


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

Total spend around 1600 pounds


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*


jerry486 said:



3. Drives.

First of all I have a few lying around so why not utilise them?

Secondly - the projects and media drive (where you store your source
files) is supposed to be your fastest drive (non system), so a raid 0 of 2
SSDs will do just nicely (in case I will need to deal with 4K in the
future).

Next, a separate cache drive (the faster, the better), yet another ssd,
unless I could use an m.2? But these tend to have slow write speeds (?)

Next - scratch disk, I suppose I could use a normal HDD for this, but hey
- already have them SSDs laying around 

Oh wait - systems and programs - another ssd 

Click to expand...

As I said; I'm sure you had a reason. It's just a lot of SSDs.

Personally; I'd have 1000W for an SLI rig. But, thinking about it, you can probably get away with around 860W. XFX Pro units are exactly that, plus they have a pretty neutral colour scheme so they'll go with just about any build.

Hey, overkill is underrated! :thumb:
It's just a bit of a poor show if we start suggesting all these overpriced parts that you don't explicitly need. The idea is to save you money, not cost you money. :smile:
*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer negative pressure inside the case as opposed to positive pressure (ie: more exhaust and intake air), as it allows you to better control the airflow.

I'd also recommend a 1070 over a 980 for the gpu.

As for drives, do as you please. But in general, for best results in editing, you simply want to ensure that you read and then write data to different drives. And drives always read faster than they write, so having a RAID setup for the source drive isn't helping.


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

1070 over a 980Ti unit? Please justify this, as the 1070 did cross my mind but after comparing some of the parameters I decided to stick to the 980. 

With regards to media reading / writing - would ditching the raid 0 reads and dedicating one ssd to reads and one to writes be a better solution? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

3x SSDs (System, read, write) would be fine, making for excellent workflow.

Thunderbolt 2 external storage is probably the best for video: Videoguys' DIY 11: How to Build an Affordable Editing & Streaming Workstation with Balanced Components for the Best Performance - Videoguys Blog Videoguys Blog (I didn't see a later version than 2015 there).

Here's a quick snapshot illustrating the video capabilities of my Samsung 850 EVO (this test version doesn't 'do' 4k):


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

jerry486 said:


> 1070 over a 980Ti unit? Please justify this, as the 1070 did cross my mind but after comparing some of the parameters I decided to stick to the 980.


*Whilst they are pretty much identical in terms of graphics performance, the 1070 uses less power.

Up to you.*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep. And less power means less heat. Cheaper, unless you find a good deal on a 980. It's also as fast, if not faster, depending on what you are doing.

HARDOCP - Introduction - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition Review


----------

